# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Thin Hair .. No idea what's causing it PLEASE HELP

## Yousra M

Hi there,
So about 3 years ago my hair had been falling out a lot, then I went to a dermatologist and he prescriped anti hair fall serum and Biotin and Bepanthin pills
Now it hardly falling out .. But still is not getting thicker, and some spots have REALLY THIN HAIR that my scalp shows it looks terrible really and depressing though I am on a good diet and I;m taking Biotin supplements and Vitamins
So I went to see another dermatologist about a month ago and she told me I had androgenic alopicia and wanted me to use monixidil, and I'm really against that so I didn't take her word and I went to see another doctor
He requested some blood works
They all came back normal (I guess):


Anyway he saw them and said everything was okay and prescribed topical anti hair loss serum AGAIN, and something tells me they just wont work and I'm so sick of trying different things and I'm so depressed from the way my hair looks
I want to know what's wrong with me and what is causing all that ...

----------


## janie36

I saw a dermatologist and she recommended the HLCC Scripts line of products that she carries in her clinic along with laser treatments twice a week for 3 months.  I cannot imagine her recommending something that doesn't really work.  Just started the program so I hope it works.  She stated that 90% of patients respond to this regimen of treatment.  I had a scalp biopsy to find out why my hair was thinning, had slight bald spots or widening of the part line in hair  before this choice of treatment was recommended.   Did not want to take an oral medication or use Minoxidil since as soon as one stops using that, the hair starts falling out all over again.  This regimen is expensive so I am praying that it works!   I know there are other things in life that are more traumatic than this but as a woman, who use to have thick hair, this is traumatic to me. And I have dealt with other health problems plus have had surgeries in my lifetime.

----------


## kphilly

First thing derms always say is androgenetic hairloss, use minoxidil without getting to the root of the problem.  Hairloss for women is usually either low iron, low thyroid or estrogen dominance.  Get your thyroid tested (TSH, Free T3, Free T4) - check out stopthethyroidmadness.com, get your ferritin tested and check out a site called www.progesteronetherapy.com to see if you might have symptoms of estrogen dominance.

----------


## kphilly

Sorry just read your tests results.  Your ferritin is way too low.  Should be at least 70.  Your hair is falling out because of low iron and your also hypothyroid.  Your TSH is too high.  Not in normal range.  Should be on maybe a small amount of natural dessicated thyroid like Armour or Naturethroid because Synthroid will make you bald.  Check out stopthethyroidmadness.com.  I have no idea why your doctor told you your levels were normal!!!  The iron should resolve your hairloss.

----------


## anad881

I too had a thin hair but then i tried products from https://shop.mayvenn.com/ and now i am satisfied with my hairs :Smile:

----------


## GroughBack

Supplement 325mcg of kelp Iodine, and  200mg Selenium (from Selenium glycinate complex), this will bring your thyroid into check without perscriptions. Also supplement 6-12mg of Iron (from Ferrochel® Iron Bisglycinate) (TRAACS®). This is a patented form of Iron that can be found in many supplements. If you're brave enough, 1 clove of raw garlic a day to aid in Iron absorption and utilization. It's very easy to give this advice since your numbers are right in front of us. This will bring a balance to all the numbers on the chart. Post the new numbers after trying this so we can see the results.

----------


## VeronicaGibbs

Hello Yousra,

Really feel sorry for you. I have read your report and I think it's happening for iron. I wish you could manage to get a good solution for your hair problem. Keep us update about your progress if you find any. Because maybe someone will be get helped from your update.

----------

